# Cleveland Cavaliers 2003-2004 Preseason Schedule



## tdizzle

CAVALIERS ANNOUNCE 2003 PRESEASON SCHEDULE (8-7-03).
http://www.nba.com/cavs/news/CAVALIERS_ANNOUNCE_2003_PRESEA-82042-44.html


Darius Miles:


----------



## bball_is_life

Raps and Cavs are my fav team.. so I just cant wait to watch that pre season game :rock:.


----------



## Cam*Ron

I can't wait to see a basketball. Period.


----------



## MJG

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> I can't wait to see a basketball. Period.











:thinking:


----------



## Cam*Ron

Im just ready to watch any basketball game. Period.


----------

